# How About Potato Wedges?



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Anybody have a different recipe? 

One recipe I use it just to soak 'em in olive oil for a moment or two, spread them on a cooking sheet. Sprinkle Johnny's Seasoning on them, wait about 20 minutes, flip them and do the same thing. 

Next one, I mix a batter of sorts with a little milk, an egg, weird seasonings and coat the wedges. Johnny's seasoning again while they bake for 20 minutes or so, do the same on the other side. 

Of course, dip 'em in sour cream with a normal meal. 

Working nights lately has created a different situation where I can actually cook dinner before my wife gets home from work. A sporting gal....she hasn't complained one bit about my cooking !!


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Now you are talking; I had to wonder when you said you now like cabbage yuck~!


----------



## Gumbo (Sep 22, 2007)

Here's how I do them: slice the potato, then soak in cold water to remove the starch. Dry well. Put in a large bowl and coat with olive oil, kosher salt, and fresh-cracked pepper. Toss to distribute. I then cook these in two ways. First, if you have have a few wedges just lay them directly on the grill grate over a medium fire. Flip before they get too brown. Or the other way is more like oven-roasted root veggies and works well when you have a lot; after tossing in the bowl I dump onto a half baker's pan, then set this directly on the grill grate. Flip when the bottom starts to brown nicely. Last method, dump onto a half baker's pan and bake in a 425 deg oven for 45 minutes, flipping half way through.

My favorite method is the grill on the half baker's pan, since they're more like french fries (but healthier).


----------



## Bhilly81 (Oct 18, 2009)

Huge29 said:


> Now you are talking; I had to wonder when you said you now like cabbage yuck~!


oh come on cabbage is a wonderful addition to a meal

but with the wedges i have yet to find anything to good for those other than the french fry style of just deep frying them and then covering them with season all


----------



## NHS (Sep 7, 2007)

Did somebody say cabbage?? :EAT:


----------

